# finding help



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hello - I hope everyone is doing alright. My question is how do i go about finding a therapist (psychiatrist or psychologist) that would be able to help me deal with my IBS related issues - and which of the two professionals (psychiatrist or psychologist) do i want to deal with??? I live near philadelphia and have very easy access to center city. I am literally surrounded by "medical professionals", though finding one that is worth anything is harder than it sounds. (Sorry - i'm a bit jaded).







Any information will be greatly appreciated.Thanks-kac


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

kac, You are right, this was a tough search. I DID find a Dr. Stephen Batoff in Private Practice in Philly. He is also listed as an advisor to the National Association of Cognitive-Behavioral Therapists.You could call and at least ask them which would be more appropriate for you.Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

BQ, Thank you very much for the response. How did you go about finding this doc? internet, recommendation, etc? I'm just curious







I will look him up and call to see what i can work out.Thanks again!kac


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

An internet search. A long one, LOL.It seems the on-line referral service from the Assoc is not working. So I just kept reading from link to link after I typed "Behavioral Medicine Philadelphia" into Google.I have no idea if this Doc is any good or not. But I was appalled at the lack resources for Docs in that field in Philly. I know Temple Univ is a leader in diagnostics, but behavioral health??? I dunno. You could call there and see if anyone includes IBS in the GI dept. ( GI dept. there I couldn't find a link for. I'm sure they have something, but???) And then ask for their Behavioral Medicine Dept. ??? I dunno.In any event, perhaps this one Doc can refer you to someone if he cannot help you.All the best.







BQ


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi again BQ, Yeah - philly is pretty sad when it comes to doctors and IBS. I work literally 20 minutes from every major hospital (upenn, mcp, jefferson, temple, etc.) and i have yet to find any that are worthwhile. The sad part is that Jefferson actually has an "integrative medicine" department that works with the behavioral approaches - but they flat out rejected my insurance coverage - I asked to be refered elsewhere and the response from the lady on the phone was "ummm...."...







oh well - can't win them all i guess...but one every now and then would be nice







- thanks again!kac


----------

